# Kontakt Issues



## PaxJupp (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi There. I've been trying to solve this issue on my own for the past few weeks, researching, looking through this forum and on google, but nothing seems to help. I am losing my mind! 

Anytime I try to use Kontakt 6.7 and 6.7.1 in logic pro 10.4.6 I get the spinning wheel of death and it doesn't load, logic pro ends up being unresponsive and I have to force quit. On the rare occasion, Kontakt does successfully load, it will work for a bit and then freeze and then logic pro will quit unexpectedly or I will have to force quit and have to press the power button on the back of my iMac to reboot. 

Troubleshooting steps I've tried:

1. Installing different versions of Kontakt 6 - 6.5.3 seems to be the only one that consistently worked for a while, but I had to upgrade as some libraries wouldn't work without the newer version of Kontakt. But even Kontakt 6.5.3 froze after a while.
2. I've tried deleting the kontaktdb2_56 file as some have suggested and restarting, but that doesn't solve anything. I've also deleted all Kontakt files and done a fresh install and still no fix. 
3. I've also tried installing different versions of logic pro x as well, but that didn't solve anything. I've cleaned my system, looked for malware, deleted a bunch of junk, and made sure I have enough space, and still, the problem persists. 
4. My computer is not making any loud sounds, it loads up and starts fine, no slowness or weirdness there, no error screens, etc. No other application freezes except logic pro and Kontakt. 
5. The same issue happens when I try to load the standalone Kontakt version as well, the beach ball/spinning wheel of death gets stuck for eternity, and I have to force quit. 

I've uploaded 2 screenshots of my iMac computer specs below. Everything else on my computer works fine, it just seems to be Kontakt that is causing the issue. I can use any other vst instrument and effect plugin in logic with no problems.

Any and all help would be much appreciated, as I no longer know what to do.


----------



## Sophus (Jun 22, 2022)

I have a similar problem, but with Windows 10 as an operating system. It works, if I run Kontakt standalone or my DAW in Windows 8 compatibility mode, otherwise it crashes. The VST3 version doesn't work at all. I created a thread about this problem at the NI forum. There is also a thread by another user using Mac OS.









Kontakt 6.7.1 only runs in compatibility mode and otherwise crashes. Does anyone have an idea?


NI Support sent me Version 6.7.0, but it doesn't help. Did anyone encounter such a problem and has an idea would could be the cause?




community.native-instruments.com













Kontakt player 6.7.1 crash on startup


Anybody having trouble with Kontakt player 6.7.1 crashing on start up ?




community.native-instruments.com


----------



## ssnowe (Jun 22, 2022)

Does Kontakt run okay outside of logic?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 22, 2022)

My guess – and I've not had this happen to me directly – is that it's accessing some preferences file on startup that isn't a core Kontakt file and one of them is not accessible or corrupt.

One mechanism I've used to track down slow loading is to use Apple's development tools to see what it's actually loading. Even if you're not using them, many installers will throw NKS-related files into the user preferences folder and Kontakt will diligently scan them even though it will never actually use them (for example, files that include the NKS data for Applied Acoustics presets). I don't know if corruption to one of those files will cause Kontakt to grind to a halt – I'd hope that it tries, gives up and moves on – but it may be a culprit. However, instrumenting Logic or the standalone to track what it's doing may be the only way to narrow down the culprit.

If you go down this road, the tool you want is Instruments as part of the (10GB large) XCode installation. (Although if it's Mojave there might be an older command-line tool that does the job - Opensnoop was the one, but I have this vague recollection that it's effectively been replaced by Instruments or may need a separate install). One simpler way to check whether it's a preferences file access going wrong is to simply move all the NI-related preferences files out of both the user and system libraries and then starting Logic and Kontakt to see if it changes anything before moving them back.

One other possibility is an old Rewire driver knackering Logic in unexpected ways. Cleaning out the Propellerhead/Rewire folder might be an option especially if you never use it. (Actually if standalone is affected, probably not this).


----------



## PaxJupp (Jun 22, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> My guess – and I've not had this happen to me directly – is that it's accessing some preferences file on startup that isn't a core Kontakt file and one of them is not accessible or corrupt.
> 
> One mechanism I've used to track down slow loading is to use Apple's development tools to see what it's actually loading. Even if you're not using them, many installers will throw NKS-related files into the user preferences folder and Kontakt will diligently scan them even though it will never actually use them (for example, files that include the NKS data for Applied Acoustics presets). I don't know if corruption to one of those files will cause Kontakt to grind to a halt – I'd hope that it tries, gives up and moves on – but it may be a culprit. However, instrumenting Logic or the standalone to track what it's doing may be the only way to narrow down the culprit.
> 
> ...


Okay first off, thank you so much for taking the time to help! I tried your suggestion and it seems to be working.

The only problem is it was working for a while, I tried loading another patch in Kontakt and it froze and then gave this error "Low Brass - Dives.nki" could not be loaded. The File format is not supported or corrupt. But just before that everything was working fine, including that same patch.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for all your help, I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 23, 2022)

Which action did you take? If you cleared out the NI files from Preferences, that may be the root cause of this new error as those files contain licensing info on the libraries – and I'm guessing that NKI is a Spitfire Albion. (It's possibly confused Kontakt so that it's giving you an error that isn't the root cause). So, you'd need to put them back and track down which of the preference files was failing.

Do non-player NKIs load OK?

If that's not the case, it may be that the filesystem is corrupted in some way but it's affected the Kontakt-related folders and very little else. So, checking integrity with Disk Utility may be the next step.


----------



## Sophus (Jun 23, 2022)

@PaxJupp NI support sent me a tool which will catalogue the files on my computer. They can then check them for problems. I think that may also be an option for you. Usually they should have something similar for Mac OS.


----------



## ssnowe (Jun 23, 2022)

PaxJupp said:


> Okay first off, thank you so much for taking the time to help! I tried your suggestion and it seems to be working.
> 
> The only problem is it was working for a while, I tried loading another patch in Kontakt and it froze and then gave this error "Low Brass - Dives.nki" could not be loaded. The File format is not supported or corrupt. But just before that everything was working fine, including that same patch.
> 
> ...


Starting to sound like a ssd/hard disk going bad


----------



## Sophus (Jun 25, 2022)

@PaxJupp 
It seems that in my case the problem was caused by the Nvidia graphics card driver. I uninstalled it and Kontakt stopped crashing. I'm now using a different Nvidia driver version and it works fine. 

I'm not sure how well this solution translate to Mac OS but maybe there is also a driver conflict on your computer.


----------

